# Compak K3 Touch or Mahlkonig/Baratza Vario



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I am so torn!

Asked for a recommendation a while back on forums and K3 (or Mazzer Super Jolly) was voted in, now can't find a K3 at a good price from a recommended supplier...

Then I've heard rave reviews about the Vario from some.

I've heard a few negatives about both, but just not sure...

All advice welcome!

p.s. who actually makes the Vario!?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

p.s. I want to buy one asap!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

If you often want to grind for lot's of different brew methods i.e. french press, drip and espresso then the Vario might be a little bit better as it is stepped and very easy to return to the exact same grind as before. If however like me you only really grind for espresso and you have the room under you cupboards I would go for the K3. Like you I read negeative comments on both. The things that put me off the Vario and in favour of the K3 were looks (I think the Vario looks like it was designed for an 80's kitchen) but that's just me. I'd read quite alot of people reffering to the ceramic burrs of the Vario grinding differently to normal burrs (and not in a good way) I seem to remember several seperate reviews claiming the grinds felt wrong and the espresso tasting angular with less body. I'm still very new to all this so I didn't want to chance getting off on the wrong foot. The Vario has a large following and many on here have them so these reviews were obivously a bit nit picky but that was it for me. The only problem people claimed with the K3 was the poor markings on the collar. Which after you've got it dialed in are irrelevant. I never look at the markings anymore just a slight twist this way or that for a new bean and I'm done. I read a review comparing it to the mazzer mini and for grind quality they couldn't seperate them. It's solid as well (tank like). I love mine and will likely never change it.

I bought mine from myespresso who've got a bad reputation (more for rudeness than anything else) but I'll give them their dues, it turned up the next day double boxed all in for £295 + £10 delivery.

I almost bought from this place but they didn't have any in stock at the time but it looks like they do now. £297 including delivery.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

OK, thank you for taking the time to write such a considered response!



MonkeyHarris said:


> myespresso... ...got a bad reputation (more for rudeness than anything else)


I can see why!

[More short than rude though to be fair - I'm not sure why I am being fair - anyway I guess rude vs. short is just a matter of interpretation!]

Yes, (I think) I'm all about the espresso, so will order/am ordering the K3 from Frashell.

Thanks again, huge appreciation, will keep you posted on this thread with order progress!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

You won't be dissapointed. If you want to save yourself some aggrovation start off with some decent fresh beans. I tried to start with supermarket ones to get it roughly in the zone but found they were way off. I think it comes pretty much in the vicinity for espresso. If you have any questions give me a shout.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

In answer to the original question. Mahlkonig makes the Vario which is badged Baratza in North America


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Made a decision yet?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes decision made, bought the Compak K3 and still struggling like hell to get the right grind consistency out of the machine! More me than the grinder I think.

Thoroughly recommend Frashell though, Frank and Michelle there have provided excellent service before and after the purchase (even advice and help to get the best from the machine), and it was a very keen price too, so thanks again to MonkeyHarris for the recommendation!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

It took me about 3-4 weeks and several kilos of beans till I got the hang of it (it was my first grinder though) What beans are you using?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Only just seen this post - sorry. I mostly buy Has bean beans, but I only got the grinder back just this week... It went wrong within the first few weeks!


----------



## esbenhaugaard (Dec 30, 2011)

I vote for k3 grinder.


----------



## EmmaT (May 13, 2013)

Jonc, I'm having a similar dilemma to you...what went wrong with your Compak?


----------

